# Game 39: Hawks @ Heat (3/7 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, March 7, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat havent loss with Bosh in the lineup since February 8. So time to build off this last win and get back to where we were before he missed 3 games.

The Hawks are still without Horford, while Joe Johnson declared himself doubtful for this game and Willie Green declared himself out. Even this short handed, they beat the Pacers tonight.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I think Wade should rest this game, His ankle is so fragile. We need him 100% for the finals haha


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^In Indy.

I don't know if Dwyane's ankle is actually all that fragile at the moment. Both those rolls looked worse than they turned out being (which encourages me that its less tender than one might think), and the fact that he did not appear wary of it running up the floor against NJ indicates to me it wasn't in his head, in other words, not bothering him. He clearly only sat out because we were up near-30 against a team that looked like they couldn't beat the Bobcats without their PG going for damn-near 60 points.

I think we'll need him against ATL. All three games have been pretty weird this year. They beat us when we looked unbeatable at the start of the season. We beat them in ATL without the Big 2, then slaughtered them on national TV in ATL. Josh Smith was on fire last night, and with some of their main cogs out, well, you know what they say about a "wounded animal."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade good to go


> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> As expected, Dwyane Wade will play tonight. He's tested the ankle, ready to go, Spo says.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Joe Johnson, Willie Green, TMac, and Jason Collins for the Hawks. And of course, Horford is still out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's like, a potential starting line-up with Teague and Smith out. They're only able to dress 11 tonight.

That back court can still give us fits. Two of the three players we've given up 30 to are PGs, and Teague has that explosive ability. Hinrich also gives Dwyane fits defensively, so him at SG could actually hurt us. Marvin has annoyed us in the past, and I don't need to mention Pachulia.

Hopefully the guys take this seriously and don't relax because of 1) how easy NJ made things look with Bosh back last night, and 2) the wounded competition that we wrecked in their building last time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Micky Arison ‏ @MickyArison
> 
> Gr8 idea RT @MiamiHEAT: Hey Peyton, we hear you're in town...why don't you come to the @MiamiHEAT game tonight? #justsayin


This is going to be a circus if he spends a lot of time down here and goes to Heat games, at least before he signs anywhere. Keeping my fingers crossed for a Jim Gray, Decision special. Would be hilarious, plaid shirt, jeans, Timberlands, and all.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Pittman is rather limited, other than just being big there isn't much you can expect him to contribute on a routine basis. But he is in good shape, *down to 278 pounds from 322* at the start of training camp he said last night.


*Whoa.*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Wow, that is almost not believable. He still plays like he's 350 though..

Dont forget Pargo. I can see him going off from 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did forget about Pargo...

Ira is on NBATV right now, killing it.

The craziest part about Pitt supposedly being 278 is LeBron was supposedly 265 at the start of the season, and he's 2 and a half inches shorter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And has no gut or any fat at all. Lebron is a freak of nature. Or Manbearpig.

Watched the Ira segment on NBAtv, he brought up Ben Wallace's name. He's pretty much Joel #2, if that, at this point in his career. Im hoping we can find a backup C with a littler more offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, B-Wallace does not move my needle in the slightest.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The games on TV over here tonight. Good stuff. I won't be posting about plays when W2B is already on the next 2. :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

ßen said:


> The games on TV over here tonight. Good stuff. I won't be posting about plays when W2B is already on the next 2. :laugh:


W2B already knows the outcome. He humors us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

W2B had a Heat championship ring before Dwyane threw the ball in the air.

I think this is the last Floridians game. Enjoy them hard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> W2B already knows the outcome. He humors us.


Its more fun this way opcorn:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> W2B had a Heat championship ring before Dwyane threw the ball in the air.
> 
> I think this is the last Floridians game. Enjoy them hard.


How many more back in black games are there?

btw, im gonna take a wild guess and say back in black will be the playoff theme this year.

Cant be red anymore since the Bulls always use the red theme.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

'scuse me. 10 players dressing for ATL.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There are 6 games for each. I believe we've had four black ones (lakers, bulls, knicks...wasn't there another?)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Lebron in the post


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are getting a ton of offensive rebounds yet not finishing on 2nd chances.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's crazy how bad a free throw shooter LeBron is given his amazing midrange game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was a sick bank shot by Lebron


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I love our starting lineup so much. It's the lineup that was so dominant in the playoffs last year. Bugs me that the team wants to go with UD and Miller in the 4th to close out games instead of this group.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Josh Smith is in the Chris Bosh role when Wade and Lebron were out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Giving them easy baskets on dumb turnovers


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Too many early turnovers,


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL it took him nearly 10 seasons but LeBron finally did a different ingame dunk that a tomahawk.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That's a new dunk from Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:joel:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How does LeBron get his hands on damn near every rebound, handle the basketball most of the time, and carry the offense? Goddamn, he's everywhere! People talk about guarding all 5 positions but he's also playing all 5 positions simultaneously.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I was 2 years old when Jerry Stackhouse was first drafted


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't see why Spo called timeout there. We're playing pretty well on offense, and that Pargo three was well contested.

LeBron plays in the post as if he's been doing it like this his whole career. Can't imagine him in a few years. Everyone used to say he has no go-to move. That turn around J on the low-block is becoming one. Want to see him use it in close, late situations though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier2Miller

They seem to get that play once or twice a game


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Is it just me or has Battier really got himself a Miami tan recently? The guy looks orange


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That offensive rebound by Josh Smith is my entire issue with UD. His rebounding is not as good as the stats seem to indicate. He gives up too many damn offensive boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-22 after 1

Should not be this close. Bad turnovers lead to 8 easy points and then we go small for some reason and the Hawks start to eat us up on the glass.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Pachulia gets fouled a lot and doesn't get a fair deal from the refs.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn, wish that lefty dunk from Cole woulda gone down.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh is having one of his off games


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh finally scores.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very frustrating game so far. Our mistakes are keeping them close.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a bounce pass by Wade to Miller


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another mistake leads to a wide open rebound and layup for Ivan Johnson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:joel:! Wow


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:joel: :joel: :joel:

IN TRAFFIC. JOEL WITH A CATCH. AND SLAM. WITH 3 DEFENDERS AROUND HIM.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Did I just see that by Joel?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We're playing so mindlessly. Wasting energy and possessions on nothing.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Really sloppy first half, Wade and Bosh need to get it going


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has no luck tonight. All his layups and shots off the glass are going in and out.

This is looking a lot like the 1st Heat-Hawks meeting. Heat playing at a very slow tempo. Gotta speed this game up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade misses another layup, but did get fouled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So sloppy. Wow.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh comes back into the game with only 1 minute left in the quarter. Not sure if serious Spo.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That was a manbearpig offensive rebound and putback by LeBron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

45-43 at the half

Just an awful, awful half.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That shot sums it up


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Terrible micromanagement by our coach. Doesn't play the starting 5 man unit a single second in the second quarter. I don't get how that is even possible. Actually I do. He has to find minutes for his love interest UD and his new toy Battier.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WTF was that? Last night I'm at dinner while we play our best first half of the season. Come home and we play like shit most of the second half. Now this. Way to make my superstitious side feel insecure.

Total opposite of last night from Wade and Bosh. Dwyane missed a ton of gimmes, and Bosh missed shots he normally makes. The turnovers early on set a bad tone. I had a feeling they'd try to waltz through this one.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

mistakes, mistakes, and more mistakes

We only committed 2 fouls in a half and we're down 2


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ßen said:


> Damn, wish that lefty dunk from Cole woulda gone down.


I think all of his dunks that I've seen from college were with the left. He's weird like John Wall like that. Righties who appear more comfortable dunking lefty.

Speaking of dunking, good to see Joel be decisive when he catches the ball. I'm almost surprised he can dunk/score with defenders within 10 feet of him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wish Wade would have sat this game out. Would prefer Harris over him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just read Spo's lips after the Wade turnover: "****ing unbelievable"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and Wade tonight :nonono:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's uncanny how terrible Bosh gets when he's off. He's a totally different player.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Got damn Bosh and Wade :nonono:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Not only should that have been a charge, Josh Smith wasn't shooting. ****ing ref.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is pathetic. Why are guys taking such stupid shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, this is tough to watch. Sloppy in all facets of the game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This is bullshit. I'm close to going to bed. 2am.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This game is pissing me off and it's only going to continue to do so


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade takes bad shot, complains about no call, his man hits a 3. How many times has this happened to Wade over the years?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How can we look this bad?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need Lebron to take this over and get aggressive.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade takes bad shot, complains about call, his man hits a 3. How many times has this happened to Wade over the years?


Man, I still love Wade, but it's annoying how much of a bitch he's become this year. He was bad before, but if I wasn't a fan of this team I'd probably hate him. :laugh: 

He could probably make a ton more shots if he just focused on the shot, not the scream during the shot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoever that bald black ref is, I always hate him.

Christ, they're getting everything.

And Tony and Eric are bickering at eachother :lol:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We are eventually going to pick up our intensity, but they will just start hitting all their contested shots


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Save us Dexter Pittman


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL! I hate Zaza more than anybody but that was nothing. It wasn't even from behind like Eric Reid is saying.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good foul by Zaza, but hopefully that lights a fire under their ass.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade finishes the lob! (yes I was worried about it)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade finally showed up


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That's more like it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dat lob. When Chalmers threw that I was like, "Nooooooo," but it all worked out. :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, even that point blank layup and dunk off the alley rattled around before dropping for :dwade:

We'll take it though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Wade finishes the lob! (yes I was worried about it)


So much could have gone wrong there. Wade not getting up enough, Teague knocking it away, and most of all, Mario ****ing up the lop. The way this game has gone, im shocked it went perfectly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of note: Atlanta is 12-0 when Josh Smith scores 20. The Heat need to end that streak in order to win tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets go boys :lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wade2Pitt!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

PITTMAN


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Was anyone else wondering when that girl was gonna shut up?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2 sexy!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that was dirty by Zaza.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol Zaza


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Such a punk ass move by Zaza, you goon.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Excuse me Stack...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade closed out?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Where was this Stackhouse when he was in Miami? He's scored more tonight than his entire Heat tenure, I think.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

68-68 after 3

Never had to come to this. Now its gonna be a dog fight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Time to close this out.

WTF is up with Bosh tonight also? I come in and he's made 1 fg?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is killing it on that face up J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron mid range is cash money


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Cole


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris that was pure Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dex with the give and go!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol Damp. Such a massive fail.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MANBEARPIG!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta finish those Pitt


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD gets no calls. He could've made a play instead of trying to dunk that, though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bit of a Heat check there LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knew the whole way Lebron was gonna raise up for a 3. Too bad it went in and out.

Love Pittman going for every offensive rebound, but there are some that he just needs to forget about.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Gotta finish those Pitt


Yup. Didn't see a foul on Battier though. Surprised they call something like that after allowing Pachulia to literally climb over Bosh earlier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just not Bosh's night.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good lord, Bosh having one of his 5 or so epic bad games of the year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Lebron. That's just not fair.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice defense Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cole will be good when he learns how to run a proper fast break and not just take it in himself every time, only to miss or get it swatted


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1-11 for Bosh...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

aaaaaaaggggggggggg


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG Bosh. Terrible.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's so hard to be a Chris Bosh fan, but I'm trying Ringo. I'm trying real hard.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, great PF reference.

Bosh catches, immediately looks for someone to pass to, makes indecisive spin move and hand delivers the ball to a Hawk. He's not just invisible tonight, he's counterproductive. 1-11? Come on, dude. A rough game is excusable but why do we have to keep seeing these?

And yeah, if Cole had run half of his fastbreaks properly tonight, we'd have some more breathing room. He keeps killing them with awful shots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is really that bad tonight huh? 

Who else knew this was gonna happen as soon as we took LBJ out?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade takes a long 2 with a near full shotclock. Goddamnit.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Of course Josh Smith of all people hits that 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We've gone into retarded long 2 mode.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML. This is happening huh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn didn't notice we don't have a 3 tonight either. What a shit game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade takes some horrendous shots when we need a basket. I don't get him sometimes.

That three by Rio was awful too. We go full retard in close games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

0-10 from 3

Bosh 2-13

Wade 6-16

Just some ugly offensive numbers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Rio


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice hook Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

UDONIS BABY


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big shot by UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why couldnt you make that in Utah UD


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

YES SIR CHRIS BOSH


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ crazy eyes from Bosh after making that jumper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BOSH! 

Wade, Bosh, and UD hitting big shots. Who saw this coming 2 minutes ago? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh1:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:bosh1: *GOOD SHIT* :bosh2:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2:

Man I love these Bosh faces :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG Mario...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2UD!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not too often you see an alley-oop in that situation. Never to UD.

But Rio shit himself on that defensive possession. Inexcusable on the matador drive and foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UDDDD


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yesssssssss


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No foul to give here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD if you ****ed that... :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank god Hawks did. Really didnt want Dwyane shooting those FTs.

Ofcourse we get it into him again.

**** me. Come on Dwyane. For once, hit these.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh crap....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade is so gonna brick 1. Always


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

**** yes Wade, 2 clutch free throws for once!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Makes 1st....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:dwade:

Thank you.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That's the first time in years he has made both. Incredible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big free throws by Wade.

Wade with a huge hook, 3 straight assists, and 2 made free throws in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

and 2nd! D-swish :dwade:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice, 2 clutch free throws for Wade and a redemption shot for Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game baby!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!

Shouldnt have been this difficult, but a win is a win.

Lebron was great throughout. And Wade was great in the final half of the 4th quarter.

Props to UD, Wade and Bosh for hitting big shots late in the 4th.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. That looked awful almost the whole game. Let's forget that happened...except for the W.

More :bosh1: and less :bosh2: in the future please.

Thank Jebus for MANBE:lebron:ARPIG.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. :dwade: can be so frustrating sometimes. But he gave us the lead in the post and then had 3 huge assists at the end. Big close for him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Agreed with Jace, although more :joel: would be sick too.

Swag.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Tom Haberstroh ‏ @tomhaberstroh
> 
> Heat are now 5-2 in games decided by 5 points or less. #obligatory


Tom is relentless with this. Maybe his company will take notice one day. Haven't seen it mentioned all season. :whoknows:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, Jamming Joel had some nice moments tonight. That third dunk may've been the best of his career, with that one where he fell on his face a close second.

OT: Wow, Lakers. Lose to Detroit last night in OT, tonight lose in Washington after being up big (I think 20's). They really are awful on the road. Also goes to show you what an egg we laid in LA.

And why does Evan Turner have the vocal timber of a gnome (or whatever small, mythical creature)? Just wondering this while watching his postgame interview on NBATV. Really weird.

LeBron POTG. 31 and 11 boards (only 2 assists, odd). Dwyane put up good floor game stats (18/9/6), but he missed 10 of 17 and threw up some ill-advised ones, despite him basically winning the game for us. Bosh, you're lucky you slightly redeemed yourself with those last two shots. Its really encouraging that he can have an all-time stinker and hit two huge shots like that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And, oh yes: Atlanta 12-1 when Josh Smith scores 20+

:kanye:

Can't remember a game where we didn't hit a 3. When was the last?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This was one of those very frustrating games that you have to expect during a long regular season, but as frustrating as it was to sit through, at least we won. 

:laugh: UD bringing up Peyton Manning now. 1st Wade, then Lebron, now UD.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Yeah, Jamming Joel had some nice moments tonight. That third dunk may've been the best of his career, with that one where he fell on his face a close second.
> 
> OT: Wow, Lakers. Lose to Detroit last night in OT, tonight lose in Washington after being up big (I think 20's). They really are awful on the road. Also goes to show you what an egg we laid in LA.
> 
> ...


The officials screwed us in the Lakers game, we didn't have Bosh, and we played awful. Of course the media wanted to portray it as the Lakers being contenders.



Wade2Bosh said:


> This was one of those very frustrating games that you have to expect during a long regular season, but as frustrating as it was to sit through, at least we won.
> 
> :laugh: UD bringing up Peyton Manning now. 1st Wade, then Lebron, now UD.


What did they say about Peyton?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> And why does Evan Turner have the vocal timber of a gnome (or whatever small, mythical creature)? Just wondering this while watching his postgame interview on NBATV. Really weird.


He had a bunch of illnesses when he was a baby and it gave him sever breathing problems as a child. He also had a really bad overbite that made him hard to understand. He had to take intense speech therapy sessions to learn to pronounce certain words right.

Oh, and he was hit by a car when he was 3. So yeah, rough childhood to say the least.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Jace said:


> And, oh yes: Atlanta 12-1 when Josh Smith scores 20+
> 
> :kanye:
> 
> Can't remember a game where we didn't hit a 3. When was the last?


Not long enough ago.

I feel like Josh thinks NBA Jam is based on real life. Just because you make a 3, you don't literally get on fire


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> What did they say about Peyton?


Damn, I'm completely blanking on the reason why both brought him up, but Lebron said he'd look good down here and then UD for some reason brought up Manning and how he'd look great on his Fins along with Reggie Wayne.



> LeBron James mentioned Peyton Manning in his post-game TV interview, then said, "Speaking of Peyton Manning, me and Miami and ...," he told Jason Jackson, then raised his eyebrows. "I'm just saying, the Dolphins need a quarterback and Peyton is available ..."


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone read the comment sections on the ESPN reaction grades by Tom Haberstroh? I read them for entertainment sometimes. One of two things always happens: either a) Win or Loss, a Bulls fan shows up and interjects that the Heat lost in the Finals, or b) Heat "fans" erupt in LeBron vs. Wade battles. The silliest shit I've ever seen.

Wow, speaking of the Bulls, Derrick Rose just hit another gamewinner. Gotta admit he's pretty clutch whenever I see him in those situations. A lot easier when its tied and you're going for the win though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> The officials screwed us in the Lakers game, we didn't have Bosh, and we played awful. Of course the media wanted to portray it as the Lakers being contenders.


Yeah, that was absurd. I felt embarrassed for anyone I was hearing calling them contenders because of that game. Reaching, hard.



Wade2Bosh said:


> He had a bunch of illnesses when he was a baby and it gave him sever breathing problems as a child. He also had a really bad overbite that made him hard to understand. He had to take intense speech therapy sessions to learn to pronounce certain words right.
> 
> Oh, and he was hit by a car when he was 3. So yeah, rough childhood to say the least.


Wow, thanks for making me feel like shit. LOL, just kidding. I thought there may've been a throat injury, but didn't think it would really be the case. That sucks, but at least he's overcome it, and then some. How do you know this? Watching Ohio State games a few years ago?



ATLien said:


> Not long enough ago.
> 
> I feel like Josh thinks NBA Jam is based on real life. Just because you make a 3, you don't literally get on fire


LOL, so true. Though, I was extremely happy when he hit that first jumper, but he kept making shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Wow, thanks for making me feel like shit. LOL, just kidding. I thought there may've been a throat injury, but didn't think it would really be the case. That sucks, but at least he's overcome it, and then some. How do you know this? Watching Ohio State games a few years ago?


Its just brought up a lot on different sites. And when someone mentions his voice, then finds out why he speaks the way he does, they all have the same reaction you do :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Turner was born weighing 10 pounds (4.5 kg). Within his first year, he endured chicken pox, pneumonia, asthma, and measles. The 1989 Chicago measles epidemic caused Turner to desperately need emergency room services. He encountered severe breathing problems that required the removal of his adenoids and tonsils. At the age of 3, he was hit by a car, resulting in a concussion and stitches. Oversized baby teeth and an overbite caused a speech impediment that necessitated speech therapy.


My god. I've never even heard of "oversized baby teeth." If it wasn't for the car and '89 measles epidemic, I'd wonder what century he grew up in with all those sicknesses. His parents must've gone grey within those three first years.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Best dunk by :joel: as a Heatian?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Can't remember a game where we didn't hit a 3. When was the last?





> Tom Haberstroh ‏ @tomhaberstroh Miami failed to make a 3-point field goal (0-10), snapping their 455-game streak of at least one made 3-pointer.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏ @EthanJSkolnick Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> One thing I didn't get in column, which I will tweet now: Haslem said he spent past couple days breaking down shot, follow-through.


He was 4-4 on his J tonight. Baby steps.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Actually, 3 were J's. One was a dunk off the alley from Dwyane. But he only missed two shots, one of which I believe was an ill-advised drive.

And yeah, Tim Reynolds tweeted the last game we went 0-for on threes was 4/6/2006. I faintly remember something good happening at the end of that season...










As far as Joel's best Heat dunk, this is the one to which I alluded earlier that has to be in the running, as much for the slam as what follows:






THROW IT DOWN, BIG MAN.

That clip reminds me, I would not have minded Arroyo coming back (if he were down) to be the 3rd string PG this year, especially now that Norris has more-or-less established himself as an effective backup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, that was definitely better than tonight's. 

Crazy night in the NBA. There was a handful of late, one possession games tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Joel dunk was pretty sick.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Missed the game, Bosh 3-14 come on man.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The thing about Bosh's night is he missed at least 6 open jumpers that he's supposed to hit in his sleep. He's a better mid-range shooter than LeWade, yet those two would hit at least one or two of those shots, even on the worst of nights. That's what scares me about Bosh, but its also not the first time he's had a stinker and came out of nowhere to hit a big shot or two down the stretch. Can't remember the other game(s) he did it this year, but its happened.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

When Bosh is off, he's way off. Like, scary off. Just gotta hope he's got it out of his system.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

All of his wide open shots (that he usually makes) were short. I think his legs were just tired from the back to back.

Thank god he made the last 2. They were huge buckets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good point. He went about 5 days where I doubt he did any working out, let alone anything basketball related. Then to come back and immediately play a back to back probably did affect him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I was definitely thinking that. Its rare he misses so many wide-open J's like that, then he had a couple of turnovers due to indecisiveness/hesitation. 

And after watching the replay, both of UD's misses were right at the rim, so he hit all his Js. I think he's been better with the jumpers this season than inside, as sad as that is.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of slight concern for me is, Bosh has been unable to get rolling really as that 3rd option. He played fantastic when Wade was out, but since Wade has been back....not playing like he should.

Basically, he's been in a slump since the start of February. For a guy who gets that many open J's a game, he's gotta be hitting at a higher clip than 49%. It's not that 49% is a bad clip, its great for most players, but I thought Chris may be one of the league leaders in FG% when we signed him.

There really isnt much excuse for both Wade and James to be shooting higher % than him.

Sidenote - noticed Wade is at 50% for the year now. Crazy considering how he started the year.

Battier is at 40% now too, so looks like he is reverting to his mean.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The worst part about Bosh's slump is you can see him thinking too much when shots aren't falling from outside, exactly what he assured us he'd change in his game this season. That in turn ruins his drives, and he either puts up awful shots against good D or turns it over. He needs to just relax and realize he doesn't have to be superman with LeBron and Dwyane on his side. I think Chris shot 54% his last year in Toronto, where is that now?

As far as Battier, its been great to see his offense come around. Miller, however, has seemed to hit a snag after a great shooting start after his hernia return. Hopefully he can get the touch back. He's been missing a ton of threes that were automatic earlier in the season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Forgot to mention, the fourth game we wore the black-on-blacks that I couldn't remember was against Orlando (LA, NY, CHI being the others), so we have two left if I'm not forgetting one. I know one is against the Mavericks, thinking the other might be OKC.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

late but cool


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> As far as Joel's best Heat dunk, this is the one to which I alluded earlier that has to be in the running, as much for the slam as what follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I see that Joel dunk... Oh yeah.

And Arroyo has a lot of Heat in him. Would have loved him back but Norris Cole is simply a superior backup and Chalmers has gone in to complete "**** Smithian and his opinions" mode.


----------

